# Darius Miles Interview



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Darius Miles Interview 

InsideHoops.com: These last few months, what have you been up to as far as basketball is concerned? 

*Darius Miles:* Working out. I started working out May 1, Monday through Saturday. Every day working on my leg, my jump-shot. 

InsideHoops.com: Last year you added muscle and gained weight 

*Darius Miles:* Last year I weighed like 225. I weigh like 233 right now. Last year during the season I weighed like 225, all muscle. Now I'm like 233, all muscle, everything's cut up man, and I'm feeling good. I'm feeling great. 

InsideHoops.com: What was with the leg issues last year? 

*Darius Miles:* Last year my legs couldn't take my weight, so every time I would jump... but now I weigh like 233, and now my legs are strong and can take my weight, so I'm alright. 

InsideHoops.com: So what's the next step for you and your game? 

*Darius Miles:* (Grinning) Coach told me I ain't going to make the all-star team this year, he said I should make it next year. 

InsideHoops.com: That's your prediction? 

*Darius Miles:* (Grinning) Yup. 

InsideHoops.com: Talk about LeBron James. What have you noticed? 

*Darius Miles:* I think he played great these two weeks. He's very mature. He played great these two weeks, to be 18 years old, playing with grown men. 

InsideHoops.com: What kind of things have you told him? 

*Darius Miles:* Keep your confidence up. Stay confident. He's the leader on the team. I just came down here to just support him. I told him he's the leader on this team, I ain't really suppossed to be here (at the Boston summer league). Keep your confidence up and do your thing.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Darius seems motivated for this season and next to try and prove the doubters wrong. Paul Silas has all already helped, from now on he may get self-motivation and play his hardest every game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good news. Darius had a disasterous last year. But sometimes you have to fail miserably before you can succeed. And it seems like he's learned the right lessons.

Silas is going to be great for this kid. People forget because of last year, but this kid was a highly sought after commodity, and considered to have quite the future. He's still young, and there's not any reason to think he can't still have that future.

Just if Miles plays up to his potential this year and next, forget about Lebron, that's gonna make the cavs formidable.

So much of Miles right now, seems to be attitude, and it seems like he's finally pointed in the right direction for the first time since coming to Cleveland.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

That's my point, people get motivated by losing but can he stay motivated? That is the question and we will soon find out.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Great read.

I been trying to tell people he wasn't healthy last year. This year is going to be a good year.

Anyone know if he is UFA or RFA after the season?


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

If he is The Bulls will Snag him .


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Miles is a restricted free agent at the end of this season


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

This kid is still oozing with loads of potential.

I'm glad to hear he has motivation, and work ethic to improve his jumper, and gain some weight.

Alot of people have given up on him and label him as a bust, but this upcoming season, I think he will break out, and he'll show everyone why he was the fourth pick in the draft.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Great to see D-Miles motivated and confident. I really hope he can be a great player in the L (very likely!), and it seems like he's ready to be one now with the confidence and the hard work he's been putting in. 

If he can stay healthy, add a jumpshot and keep his athletism, he's gonna be a great player.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Last year, didn't he say he took 1000 shots a day?


He has a long way to go, but anyone with that kind of consistent work ethic will eventually be a good player, given time.


----------



## STCBBall3 (Jun 21, 2003)

It seems like Darius Miles has been working real hard the last 3 summers but it hasn't done a thing. Every year I hear alot about how good he is going to be. 

He is still very young though.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree ; Darius is also touted as working hard on his game but each year he has shown less than his first year. With the excitement going into the year, I would expect Darius to make significan improvement. His shot, though, is so ugly that I would bet that he will never be a good shooter or probably even an average NBA shooter. He needs to find a role because without a consistent shot he is destined to be a #7 or 8 player that comes off the bench to energize a team. That's not want everyone expected Miles to be.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i have been a Miles fan ever since his Clipper days. I will always support him, for i think he can be something special.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cager</b>!
> I agree ; Darius is also touted as working hard on his game but each year he has shown less than his first year. With the excitement going into the year, I would expect Darius to make significan improvement. His shot, though, is so ugly that I would bet that he will never be a good shooter or probably even an average NBA shooter. He needs to find a role because without a consistent shot he is destined to be a #7 or 8 player that comes off the bench to energize a team. That's not want everyone expected Miles to be.


after watching the playmaking skills of Lebron, both him and Darius would GREATLY compliment one another. looking for highlight reels and exciting finishes from these two.

can't wait til raps and cavs first meet up. :grinning:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

It's funny hearing Darius Miles complaining about being too heavy.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Lebron's passing abilities will definitely benefit Miles' offensive game. Expect more fast breaks this year, and Miles playing better, as he plays best in such a fast high tempo offensive system


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

But, like one of the other posters said, his shooting % will still not even be league average. He can be a highlight film, but not a reliable mid-range shooter... and that will really limit his offensive dangerousness in a half-court offense.


----------

